# kenmore water softner



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not water softener tech by any means, just a long-time DIYer.
I would unplug the unit and lube the cam, gears, etc. with WD-40. I've done that on mine before and it has straightened it up.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

